# Craziest KSW promo you have ever seen!



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

What in the hell?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

He's Japanese...what did you expect?


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> He's Blackanese...what did you expect?


Fixed

We have to remember that racial stereotypes are what drive Japanese entertainment.

In all seriousness, it's Bob Sapp. He'll lay down as soon as he's hit because they're throwing big money at him to lose and put Pudj over.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

That was actually insane! It's a real shame that Bob Sapp has become this guy that only 'fights' for the money, and is effectively paid off to drop fights. The dude was a beast back in the day. He has 2 K-1 victories over Ernesto Hoost and a win over Cyril Abidi; then in MMA he had that incredible fight with Nogueira, and was smashing dudes early in his MMA career. It's a real shame that now as soon as he gets anything close to being hit he falls over and taps.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I know I said this when the James Thompson fight was made but this is the last Bob Sapp fight that will interest me I swear it, for real this time. Alright Freak Shows rule.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This fight is going to be hilarious.


----------

